# Handley Page Halifax



## Snautzer01 (Dec 8, 2014)

Notice cross of Lorainne.







In french service.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 8, 2014)




----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 8, 2014)

So why is it that it seems that the French had so many different foreign-built aircraft in their possession, either for trials or in service? The recent flurry of posts seem to suggest an eclectic mix of many types of aircraft. Is that the case or is it just me?


----------



## Airframes (Dec 8, 2014)

The 'French' Halifax is from one of two Free French squadrons originally in the RAF, both based at Elvington, Yorkshire, UK. 
These were 346 (G.B 2/23 'Guyenne') Sqn, and 347 ( G.B. 1/25 'Tunisie') Sqn., made up of French personnel transferred from North Africa, forming in May and June 1944 respectively. 
In October 1945, both Squadrons moved to France, with their Halifaxes, passing into the control of the Armee de l'Air in November 1945.
Free French units operating other Allied aircraft types also returned to France, continuing operation of the aircraft until such time as domestic-produced aircraft were available from the re-built French aviation industry in the 1950s, with some types, such as the Lancaster in the Aeronavale units, and A-26 attack aircraft, for example, continuing in service until the early 1960's.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 9, 2014)

Crimea_River said:


> So why is it that it seems that the French had so many different foreign-built aircraft in their possession, either for trials or in service? The recent flurry of posts seem to suggest an eclectic mix of many types of aircraft. Is that the case or is it just me?



This was certainly not for testing. Don't forget France was a colonial power and got involved in war just after Liberation in several nations i.g. Indochina.
They had a bewildering number of types in service. Even German ones build from parts lying around or using the jigs. Aircraft like the NC-900_Fw190, Nord 1100 Noralpha_Me 208, NC701 Martinet_Siebel Si204a and the Amiot AAC-1 Toucan_Junkers Ju52. I will post those too.

I think it it quite a feat producing aircraft so soon after almost total destruction of this industry.



Fw190_NC-900 post:
Free

google translation

The French Fw190
It was in France that a number of Fw190 began a new career. At the end of 1944, the liberation of the French metropolitan territory was being completed, it was discovered dozens of cell and body and a hundred engines abandoned by the Luftwaffe in several French plants. It was basically A-5, A-7 and A-8 incomplete or being repaired found in Cravant in Yonne.
The management of the factory Cravant was entrusted to the National Society of Aerospace Engineering Centre (SNCAC), which had a contract from the Air Ministry to complete a batch of cell and fuselage. Refurbishment and overhaul of engines was entrusted to the company Voisin, she was also very difficult to rehabilitate them, most of these engines had been deftly sabotaged by the French workers forced to make them. Engines for these hunters were found in deposits all over France, particularly in St Astier where a hundred under review engines were found in an underground factory installed in caves. These caves are still used today as a deposit by the Army.
This option, choosing the government of the time, allowed to have a transitional aircraft pending the development of a purely French plane equivalent or higher. For France, bled after four years of occupation, the savings was substantial because a Fw190 and reconditioned cost 1.5 million francs at the time against 12 million for a "Spitfire" bought new in Britain .dropoff window
Designated NC900 (sometimes AAC5 or AAC6 few photos) the first of these Fw190 recovered complete the flight test was an A-5 (NC900 No. 1) 16 March 1946. The tests lasted until mid-April with 4 other devices while SNCAC ended requested hunters. In May, the aircraft was certified. The AAC5 or 6 more visible designation period photograph and recovery in some works, probably comes from the fact that the two factories who controlled and gathered the NC900 were the Aeronautical Workshops Cravant (AAC6) and the Aeronautical Workshops Courbevoie (AAC5) any two property SNCAC.
The hunting group that was assigned the "NC900" was the group "Normandie-Niemen" (I bet the drivers just returned from Russia have little appreciated the situation, especially as they returned with their Yack with whom they fought, offered by Russia for services rendered!). As trials continued, the NC900 first arrived at the Le Bourget airport and were taken into account by the III / 5 Normandie-Niemen. But even repaired and overhauled the engines were unreliable, other problems arose, the French engineers used to more rustic devices, only happened difficult to solve the notorious and delicate "KommandoGeräte." Other problems caused some accidents, giving a bad name to the device. The poor availability and lack replacement quickly decided the authorities to ban flying handle NC900 still in flying condition in mid 1947, most were scrapped. The decision to remove them also been made aware 1946. Some devices served a few more years (NC900 No. 54 and 60 at least) to the CEV Cazaux and Bretigny until 1949, another was transferred to the Naval Aviation (the first flotilla Cuers it seems) and broken after a few flights, others have probably used here and there but I have no verifiable information, a final (NC900 No. 62) was preserved as is, then restored in the colors of JG26, it is visible at the Le Bourget Air Museum.

camo information collected on former Aviation (Goose Pendelton)
Color is hard to know on NC 900, as on all planes "French" of that time. Originally, the desire was to paint aircraft in olive drab, US to do more, even add even landing strips long after D day. In practice painters made for the better. There were mostly German painting of stocks, it was used. Then we mixed it all to make a nice "goose poop", very close to the olive drab. MS 500, 1000 NC 900 North had this color, top and bottom. The mixture does not take into account the fact that these paintings do not have the same chemical origin, it ensued a strong tendency to premature degradation, especially as for reasons of economy, there was no put under layer zynchro. If you see the pictures, you will see the degradation of the paint after a few months of use !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Dec 10, 2014)

France's armed forces and aircraft industry was devastated during WW2 and had to make do with hand me downs until it could get back into re-establishing an industry. Local productionn of German types, such as the Ju 52/3m and Fieseler Storch continued for awhile, then with foreign (Marshal Aid?) money the country was able to begin building Vampires and Sea Venoms under licence. The demands placed on the country with respect to continue manitaining an empire in the Far East after the war meant the French used whatever they could, including Japanese types.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 10, 2014)

Good shots! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 17, 2015)

Handley-Page Halifax Mk.II NF-coded serial W7773 S 138 (SD) Squadron (SD for Special Duties). The plane takes off from RAF Tempsford, Central Bedfordshire, in the night of 29 to 30 October 1942 for an operation called "Operation Wrench" in the company of SN W7774. The purpose of this mission is to drop weapons containers to the Polish resistance. The entire crew is Polish. 3 members of the Polish army must also be parachuted. This aircraft is lost without any information from its takeoff. The International Red Cross will inform much later than the W7773 was intercepted by a night fighter in southern Norway and shot. No survivors.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 17, 2015)




----------



## Wildcat (Jan 17, 2015)

That's a great shot!


----------



## Airframes (Jan 17, 2015)

It sure is.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 31, 2017)

RCAF

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 31, 2017)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 31, 2017)

Very cool!


----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 1, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Aug 18, 2017)

A 'rare sight' LV907 outside the Hangar at the Yorks Air Museum. This is one of only two fully restored examples of this aircraft in the world. This image shows the front gun Turret

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 18, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 18, 2017)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 30, 2019)

DQ887 Photographie photo vintage snapshot avion aviation militaire | eBay
PHOTO ANCIENNE - VINTAGE SNAPSHOT - AVION SANA KERALAIN AÉROPORT TARMAC - PLANE | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jan 30, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 21, 2019)

HANDLEY PAGE HALIFAX - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO - MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 21, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 21, 2019)

HANDLEY PAGE HALIFAX - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO - MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 21, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 21, 2019)

HP HALIFAX - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO - MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 21, 2019)

HP HALIFAX - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO - MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 21, 2019)

HP HALIFAX - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO - MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 21, 2019)

HP HALIFAX - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO - MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 21, 2019)

HP HALIFAX - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO - MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 21, 2019)




----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 21, 2019)

Some fine shots there.


----------



## Milosh (Mar 21, 2019)

Great shots of the Hallie.

Snautzer01 it would be greatly appreciated if you come across a photo of Halifax III, MZ906, AL*H, 429 Sqd you could post it.


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 27, 2019)

Good shots


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 11, 2019)

NEW 6 X 4 PHOTO WW2 RAF HALIFAX BOMBER 3 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 11, 2019)

NEW 6 X 4 PHOTO WW2 RAF HALIFAX BOMBER 1 | eBay

Notice shark mouth

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 11, 2019)

I did notice the shark mouth, thank you


----------



## Wurger (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 25, 2019)

OFFICIAL 1943 PRESS RELEASE PHOTO: HAMBURG HIT HARD AGAIN, HALIFAX BOMBERS | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 25, 2019)

OFFICIAL 1944 PRESS RELEASE PHOTO: R.A.F. ATTACK SYNTHETIC OIL PLANT IN RUHR | eBay


----------



## Wurger (May 25, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 6, 2019)

'43 Beauty in Sky 1st off. HANDLEY PAGE HALIFAX MARK II bomber b/w press photo | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 10, 2019)

Muzeum Lotnictwa Polskiego w Krakowie

German wartime (!!) manual on the Halifax 3

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 12, 2019)

Good stuff!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 13, 2019)

W.Pickett 298 Squadron war photographer archive HAMILCAR GLIDER towed by Halifax | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 13, 2019)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 14, 2019)

Oh boy

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 15, 2019)

Nice stuff!


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 18, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 25, 2019)

HANDLEY PAGE HALIFAX - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO- MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 25, 2019)

HANDLEY PAGE HALIFAX - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO- MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 25, 2019)

HANDLEY PAGE HALIFAX - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO- MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 25, 2019)

HANDLEY PAGE HALIFAX - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO- MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 25, 2019)

HANDLEY PAGE HALIFAX - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO- MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 25, 2019)

HANDLEY PAGE HALIFAX - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO- MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 28, 2019)

Nice. Rarely see photos of the Halifax


----------



## Wurger (Aug 28, 2019)

Yep.. the DK193 MP-Y , Halifax B Mk.V Series 1 ( Special) of no. 76 Squadron RAF in 1943, according to the Warpaint.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 14, 2019)

DQ887 Photographie photo vintage snapshot avion aviation militaire | eBay


----------



## nuuumannn (Sep 14, 2019)

fubar57 said:


> Rarely see photos of the Halifax



It was so ugly it left the cameramen in bits...


----------



## nuuumannn (Sep 14, 2019)

Snautzer01 said:


> W.Pickett 298 Squadron war photographer archive HAMILCAR GLIDER towed by Halifax



It's an Airspeed Horsa, not a Hamilcar.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 16, 2019)

NEW 6 X 4 PHOTO WW2 RAF LANCASTER BOMBER 40 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 16, 2019)




----------



## johnbr (Sep 30, 2019)

*Handley Page HP.63 Halifax B.Mk.V 
Batman_60










*

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 7, 2019)

Org WWII British Air Corp Lot: Air Crew Posing On Lancaster Bomber | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Oct 7, 2019)




----------



## fubar57 (Oct 9, 2019)

I don't think that's a Lancaster. The "MP" code belonged to either 76 Squadron or 246 Squadron and neither had Lancasters. Halifax perhaps


----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 9, 2019)

Definitely a Halifax. Whomever captions these pictures has terrible recognition skills. Not blaming you, of course Snautzer - keep posting; there are some beauties in these pictures threads.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Oct 10, 2019)

It's actually very effective camouflage, making a Lancaster look like a Halifax !!!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 10, 2019)




----------



## T Bolt (Oct 15, 2019)




----------



## johnbr (Oct 26, 2019)

*Handley Page HP.57 Halifax L7244 *
*prototype probably at RAF Bicester 1940 *
*Handley Page HP.57 Halifax L7244*



*prototype at A&AEE Boscombe Down November 1939.*


*



.Batman_60*


----------



## johnbr (Oct 26, 2019)

*Handley Page HP.59 Halifax B.Mk.II Series 1 (Special) R9534 same site






*
*test aircraft with four Bristol Hercules VI engines and new fin and rudder shape.*


----------



## johnbr (Oct 26, 2019)

*Handley Page HP.59 Halifax B.Mk.II Series 1 (Special) same



*
*Air Ministry diagram of emergency equipment.*


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 31, 2019)

WWII photo bomber "Halifax" B.Mk.II 405 th Squadron of the Canadian Air Forc 11p | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 3, 2019)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 11, 2019)

HANDLEY PAGE HALIFAX - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO- MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 11, 2019)

HANDLEY PAGE HALIFAX - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO- MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 11, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 27, 2020)

*WWII photo- 401st Bomb Group- Handley Page Halifax RAF Bomber plane on Base* 1 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Mar 27, 2020)




----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 27, 2020)

That's a Stirling.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 14, 2020)

ORIGINAL WWII RAF LANCASTER BOMBER AIRCRAFT PHOTOGRAPHS SIZE 9" X 7" | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 14, 2020)

ORIGINAL WWII RAF LANCASTER BOMBER AIRCRAFT PHOTOGRAPHS SIZE 9" X 7" | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 14, 2020)

ORIGINAL WWII RAF LANCASTER BOMBER AIRCRAFT PHOTOGRAPHS SIZE 9" X 7" | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 14, 2020)

ORIGINAL WWII RAF LANCASTER BOMBER AIRCRAFT PHOTOGRAPHS SIZE 9" X 7" | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 14, 2020)

ORIGINAL WWII RAF LANCASTER BOMBER AIRCRAFT PHOTOGRAPHS SIZE 9" X 7" | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 14, 2020)

ORIGINAL WWII RAF LANCASTER BOMBER AIRCRAFT PHOTOGRAPHS SIZE 9" X 7" | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 14, 2020)




----------



## Crimea_River (May 14, 2020)

Excellent studies.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 18, 2020)

Bet you haven't seen this.

Original ww2 raf/ British airborne glider towing report 1943, glider pilot regt | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 18, 2020)




----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 18, 2020)

Very cool.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 20, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## johnbr (Jul 14, 2020)

*English Electric Works, Strand Road Preston c.1942



* 
*Halifax bomber cockpit and nose sections being assembled at the east works. Almost 3,000 Halifax bombers were produced at this and other shadow facilities around Preston during the war years
*

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jul 14, 2020)

*Halifax Bomber Production at the Strand Road, West Works, Preston. Sept 1941.* *



*
*The bombers were built in sections and then transported to the companies airfield at Samlesbury, where the were assembled, test flown and then delivered to the RAF*

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 18, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 30, 2020)

Original WW2 Royal Air Force RCAF Canadian Halifax Being Loaded for German Trip | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 30, 2020)




----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 31, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> Original WW2 Royal Air Force RCAF Canadian Halifax Being Loaded for German Trip | eBay
> 
> View attachment 600179



Nice picture of an example of the ever evolving Merlin engined Halifax - this is a Halifax B.II Series 1A, with the long turretless streamlined nose designed to reduce drag and weight and Boulton Paul Type A mid upper turret as fitted to the Defiant, instead of the previous Type C top turret and front turret. Less obvious details include the original Gallay type radiators as fitted to Mk.II Series Is, evident in the small bulge at the bottom of each engine cowl intake leading edge. Note also the original triangular fin and rudder arrangement that was a lethal characteristic of the type, causing severe rudder overbalance that would fling the aircraft into an irrecoverable spin. Later Mk.II Series 1As were fitted with the improved larger surface area 'D' shaped vertical stabilisers that largely nullified the overbalance.

Another drag issue cured in this model was the tendency for the bomb bay doors over the wing centre section bays to droop slightly open in previous models, adding to the drag issues, which bedevilled the type from the outset and affected its overall performance. The fuselage bomb bay doors were altered to enable the type to carry bigger diameter bombs that were becoming standard within the RAF's inventory, such as the 4,000lb 'Cookie' bomb, but again, this came at a penalty of the doors hanging slightly open, with a resultant increase in drag. Despite the drag penalty however, the increase in size of individual bombs able to be carried improved the type's overall usefulness as the RAF demanded bigger weapons.

There was still work to do on the old warhorse though...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 1, 2020)

Thanks for the expert reply.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 3, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 6, 2021)

HANDLEY PAGE HALIFAX BLUEPRINT PLANS RARE WWII PERIOD DRAWINGS RAF fine detail | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 31, 2021)

HANDLEY PAGE HALIFAX - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO- MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 2, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 1, 2021)

ww2 british Original Offcial large photo servicing R. A. F. BOMBERS AT NIGHT | eBay

4 bladed prop. dont see those every day on a Halifax

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 4, 2021)

BOAC HANDLEY PAGE HALTON FALKIRK LARGE VINTAGE ORIGINAL AIRLINE PHOTO B.O.A.C. | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 7, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> ww2 british Original Offcial large photo servicing R. A. F. BOMBERS AT NIGHT | eBay
> 
> 4 bladed prop. dont see those every day on a Halifax
> 
> ...


FOTO FLUGZEUG HANDLEY PAGE HALIFAX | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 7, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 29, 2021)

State Library Victoria - Viewer

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 29, 2021)




----------



## nuuumannn (May 31, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> ww2 british Original Offcial large photo servicing R. A. F. BOMBERS AT NIGHT | eBay
> 
> 4 bladed prop. dont see those every day on a Halifax



This is a Halifax V Series I (Special) used for what were euphemistically called 'Special Duties', agent dropping etc, fitted with Rotol four bladed props. There weren't many with 4 bladed props, but they were around.



Snautzer01 said:


> FOTO FLUGZEUG HANDLEY PAGE HALIFAX | eBay



This is a standard Mk.II Series IA, the last and best of the Merlin engined bomber Halifaxes, fitted with the refinements carried through to the Mk.IIIs bar the Hercules engines, again fitted with the four-bladed props.



Snautzer01 said:


> State Library Victoria - Viewer
> 
> View attachment 625295



This is a cracking photo of the bomb bay and illustrates perfectly why odd-shaped and sized bombs were a difficult squeeze in the Hali's bomb bay. Note the configuration of the doors and the door actuators protruding into the bay itself. Note that the big door is folded inside the bay, with the narrower outer door outside the bay. Needless complication. You can also see the wing bays are open, too.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 31, 2021)

https://rosetta.slv.vic.gov.au/delivery/DeliveryManagerServlet?dps_func=stream&dps_pid=FL20612391

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 1, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Wurger (Jun 1, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 3, 2021)

NEW 6 X 4 PHOTO WW2 RAF HALIFAX BOMBER PROTOTYPE 24 | eBay

transport

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 3, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 7, 2021)

Genuine Photograph HP HALIFAX WALTZING MATILDA G-AGXA TEMPLE PRESS PHOTO | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Genuine Photograph HP HALIFAX WALTZING MATILDA G-AGXA TEMPLE PRESS PHOTO at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com














Halifax "Waltzing Matilda"


Hi all, Does anyone of you on this board have a photograph (or plural) of the Halifax that was flown to Oz by Capt Wikner after the war and later scrapped? I believe it was put on a dump before being scrapped. Thanks in advance. Cheers Cees




www.key.aero




The first civilian conversion [of a Halifax] was of the Halifax BIII, NR169 Waltzing Matilda, ex 466 (RAAF) Squadron. This aircraft was bought by G. N. Wickner, a wartime ferry pilot with the Air Transport Auxiliary, and converted by Handley Page to carry 15 passengers. Carrying the civil registration G-AGXA, the Halifax was flown to Australia in June 1946, piloted by Wickner and carrying 15 other Australians who were returning home. For a short period this machine flew in Australia as VH-BDT.
http://www.handleypage.com/Aircraft_hp70.html
Served with RAAF 466 Sqn under RAF control 10/45. 51 ops "Kelly Gang" & latter "Waltzing Matilda" G-AGXA to Oz by Capt G.N.Wickner.
http://www.adf-serials.com/


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 7, 2021)

Handley Page Halifax B VII PP350

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 7, 2021)




----------



## Frog (Jul 7, 2021)

Halifax Mk I - From an Interallied Information Office publication :

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Vogelenzang (Jul 11, 2021)

Hi. Totally new here.

This is a picture of the 'Winsome WAAF'

This was my grandfather's 'main' aircraft, he flew 20 missions in here. Sadly she was shot down later in the war with a different crew.

This is from a private family collection of photos so I'm imagine it's never been seen in public before.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jul 11, 2021)

Welcome to the forums. Great pic, and thanks for sharing.


----------



## rochie (Jul 11, 2021)

yes great pic, again thanks for sharing it


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 13, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## nuuumannn (Jul 13, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> Served with RAAF 466 Sqn under RAF control 10/45. 51 ops "Kelly Gang" & latter "Waltzing Matilda" G-AGXA to Oz by Capt G.N.Wickner.



This is a great wee story, Geoff Wikner was one of those adventurous types who branched into all sorts of things, including building racing cars and aircraft, the one which he lent his name to was the Foster Wikner Wicko wickohistory

There's a pretty seaside town in New South Wales called Nelson Bay and the Halifax Holiday Park is named after... Well, that's easy to figure out, and there's a memorial there to Geoff Wikner.









Halifax Holiday Park


Set in natural bushland and surrounded by two calm water beaches, Shoal Bay and Little Beach, the award winning Halifax Holiday Park Port Stephens is




www.visitnsw.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 15, 2021)

Vogelenzang said:


> Hi. Totally new here.
> 
> This is a picture of the 'Winsome WAAF'
> 
> ...





East Riding Museums



Winsome Waaf Handley Page Halifax III LW497 W 






Freeman's Flying Circus, from top to bottom: Pilot F/Lt W.C. "Chick" Freeman, Navigator F/O T.C. "Wacko" Walker, Bomb Aimer G.V."Smithie" Smith, Flight Engineer Sgt. H. "Junior" Hawthorn, Wireless Operator R.E. "Dickie" Hughes, bottom left: M/ Upper Sgt. E.W. "Dagwood" Donkin and bottom right: Tail/gun Sgt. H. "Mick" Reddy. Ernest Donkin was posted to 158 Squadron at RAF Lisset, where he joined the crew of the Winsome WAAF (a Mark III Halifax), named Freeman's Flying Circus after their pilot W.C. "Chick" Freeman.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 15, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 15, 2021)

WW2 Period Liberator Bomber & Aircrew. 6 x Interesting Original Photographs | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 15, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 17, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 31, 2021)

ORIGINAL LARGE WW2 BOULTON PAUL CO. PHOTO TYPE E TAIL GUN ON HALIFAX 26cm x 20cm | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for ORIGINAL LARGE WW2 BOULTON PAUL CO. PHOTO TYPE E TAIL GUN ON HALIFAX 26cm x 20cm at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 31, 2021)




----------



## MiTasol (Jan 7, 2022)

A couple of good photos of the bomb aimers compartment in the Halifax. Note this guy is wearing an early version of a crash helmet to protect him from the aircraft.



https://ibccdigitalarchive.lincoln.ac.uk/omeka/collections/document/27717


----------



## Wurger (Jan 8, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 9, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 11, 2022)

https://ibccdigitalarchive.lincoln.ac.uk/omeka/collections/document/7945



Under the modern sheet is 'Self (E. Cutts) -F/O B. Septon - P/O R. Monk - Capt. - F/O N. Carlton F/Sgt R. Smith -F/O G. Russell 34 Operations 1 Enemy a/c 1945'.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 11, 2022)




----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 11, 2022)

"....4 propeller driven Pratt & Whitney powered engines...." 

Not sure what's funnier: that the engines are P&W's or that they were "propeller driven"

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 9, 2022)

NEW 6 X 4 PHOTO WW2 RAF HALIFAX BOMBER 1 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for NEW 6 X 4 PHOTO WW2 RAF HALIFAX BOMBER 1 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Ceylon sharkmouth

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 9, 2022)




----------



## MiTasol (Feb 9, 2022)

Love the mobile canteen


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 24, 2022)

Halifax III 3





















WWII H.P HALIFAX III (SQUARE WINGS) ORIGINAL A.T.P PHOTO W/ NOTES 19TH SEPT 1944 | eBay


HANDLEY-PAGE HALIFAX III (SQUARE WING TYPE). 19TH SEPT 1944. ORIGINAL A.T.P PHOTO W/ NOTES. Condition: USED w/ red pen mark centre image & slight crumpling side borders.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 24, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 26, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 13, 2022)

Handley Page Halifax Mk II W1176 of 462 Sqn RAAF Z-ZA

Quite a history on this plane








Paul McGuiness RAAF Archive: WW2 462 Sqd Part 1 September 1942 - March 1944 Middle East


Original research into plane types, air personnel, events related to Australian forces in World War One.



aircrewremembered.com























WW2 Original Air Ministry Photo Handley Page Halifax Mk II W1176 of 462 Sqn RAAF | eBay


Listed is this Second World War World War original Air Ministry photograph with attached notes showing Handley Page Halifax B Mark II Series I, W1176 'ZA-Z', of No. 462 Squadron Royal Australian Air Force while based at Fayid, Egypt, in flight over the Western Desert.



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 13, 2022)

KN-W 11 - 12-06-1943 Dusseldorf





















WW2 Original Air Ministry Photo & Notes Halifax Takes Off to Raid to Dusseldorf | eBay


Handley Page Halifax B Mark II Series I (Special), JB781 'KN-W', of No. 77 Squadron RAF gathers speed on the runway at Elvington, Yorkshire as it takes off for a bombing raid on Dusseldorf, Germany. The aerial of the 'Monica' tail-warning radar can be seen protruding below the rear turret of JB781.



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 13, 2022)

Halifax Mk 2 HR861 35 Sqn

Merlin 22

sad fate of the plane and crew 35 Squadron Halifax II HR861 TL-T F/O Ware, RAF Graveley, Maj.Fredrich-Karl "Nasen" Muller, 1/JG-300, Biblis, Germany























WW2 Original Air Ministry Photo & Notes - Handley Page Halifax Mk 2 HR861 35 Sqn | eBay
WW2 Original Air Ministry Photo & Notes - Handley Page Halifax Mk 2 HR861 35 Sqn | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 13, 2022)




----------



## GTX (Sep 13, 2022)




----------



## nuuumannn (Sep 19, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


>





Snautzer01 said:


> Halifax Mk 2 HR861 35 Sqn
> 
> Merlin 22
> 
> sad fate of the plane and crew 35 Squadron Halifax II HR861 TL-T F/O Ware, RAF Graveley, Maj.Fredrich-Karl "Nasen" Muller, 1/JG-300, Biblis, Germany



These two pictures make an interesting comparison between Halifax variants, both being Mk.IIs, the top being a Series I and the bottom being a Series IA. The Halifax II Series I was based on the Halifax I with minor changes, but increased production with other firms, thus increasing available numbers to make up for the Halifax Is that had been lost on operations - it had an inauspicious debut in its initial variant. The differences between the Mk.II Series I and Series IA were considerable and included structural changes that affected the production line, although visually the quite obvious difference was in their differing armament. The Series IA was the basis behind the B.III, which was originally an interim variant but became the most mass-produced Halifax variant. In the lower photo can be seen the origins of the Mk.III the only difference being the Hercules engines and in this one the original smaller fin shape, the larger "D" shaped fins were initially fitted to B.II Series IAs as a retrofit before the B.III entered service. This was the cure to the rudder over-balance that had affected the type from the outset, placing the aircraft into a spiral dive, from which there was no recovery. At the time, Halifaxes with the triangular fins had a restriction on rudder deflection as a rather desperate and wholly inadequate means of preventing the over-balance.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 21, 2022)

HALIFAX 6 with H2s dome



















R.A.F: HALIFAX 6 ORIGINAL A.T.P PHOTOGRAPH W/ STAMP | eBay


ORIGINAL A.T.P PHOTOGRAPH W/ STAMP.



www.ebay.com


----------



## Wurger (Nov 21, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 21, 2022)

Handley Page Halifax V DK172, MP-L 

24-03-1943 Shot down by Leutnant Werner Rapp & Unteroffizier Hans Ortmann of the 7./NJG 1, who had taken off at 00:24 hrs from Twente airfield, the Netherlands, in Bf 110 G-4 G9+CR.
The Halifax was on a bombing raid to Dortmund, Germany. Four occupants died in the crash, the other four occupants became prisoner of war. Accident Handley Page Halifax Mk V DK172, 24 May 1943














HANDLEY PAGE HALIFAX.WWII 6.3" x 3.3" RCAF VTG RECOGNITION PHOTO.*MR | eBay


<p dir="ltr" style="margin-top:0; margin-bottom:0;">WWI 6.3" x 3.3" RCAF VTG RECOGNITION PHOTO.*MR</p>



www.ebay.com


----------



## Wurger (Nov 21, 2022)




----------



## MiTasol (Nov 21, 2022)

good photo with the Boulton Paul nose turret instead of the more usual streamlined nose.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 27, 2022)

TL-P W7676 NO. 35 SQUADRON

Function Mil Rank Ini Name Age Mil reg Air Force Fate Cemetery Grave Remarks
Pilot Sgt. D.A.V. John 26 1385838 RAF KIA Vlissingen C 23 Washed up near Domburg 6 Sep 42
Flight Engineer Sgt. M.W. Booth 22 953553 RAF KIA Bergen op Zoom RCAF 6 H 8 Washed up near Katwijk aan Zee 10 Sep 42
Navigator P/O. A.F. Birley 27 118723 RAF KIA Middelkerke Communal Cem B 18 
Bomb Aimer P/O. K.A. Higgs 111787 RAF KIA Oostvoorne 219 
Wireless Operator/ Air Gunner Sgt. A.E. Grounsell 1262641 RAF KIA Bergen op Zoom 4 D 4 Washed up near Scharrendijke 9 Sep 42
Mid Upper Gunner Sgt. A. Priestley 1064083 RAF KIA Middelkerke Communal Cem B 19 
Rear Gunner Sgt. G.A. Doman 778666 RAF KIA Middelkerke Communal Cem B 20 


Results







R.A.F: HANDLEY PAGE HALIFAX NO. 35 SQUADRON ORIGINAL AEROPLANE PHOTO W/ STAMP | eBay








Results







verliesregister.studiegroepluchtoorlog.nl

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 27, 2022)

TL-F W7699 NO. 35 SQUADRON
Pilot P/O. A.C. Mackenzie 29 NZ404491 RNZAF MIA Runnymede Memorial 116 
Flight Engineer Sgt. E.E.C. Evans 29 653677 RAF KIA Bergen op Zoom 4 D 5 Washed up Haamstede 6 Aug 42
Navigator Sgt. J.E. Bottomley 34 1181181 RAF MIA Runnymede Memorial 78 
Bomb Aimer Sgt. A.C. Schofield 26 AUS406153 RAAF MIA Runnymede Memorial 113 
Wireless Operator/ Air Gunner Sgt. H.R.G. Elliott 22 925929 RAF KIA Den Haag 2 27 Washed up Dutch coast 16 Jul 42
Rear Gunner F/Sgt. G.J. Sharman 23 639164 RAF KIA Den Burg K 5 103 Washed up De Mok Texel 12 Aug 42


Results














R.A.F: HALIFAX NO. 35 SQUADRON ORIGINAL AEROPLANE PHOTO W/ STAMP | eBay


ORIGINAL AEROPLANE PHOTO W/ STAMP. NO. 35 SQUADRON. Condition: USED.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 27, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 6, 2022)

photographs from 3 SITE, 18 M U, OCT 18 1944
























6 xWW2 Lancaster/Halifax? photographs from 3 SITE, 18 M U, OCT 18 1944 | eBay


<p dir="ltr" style="margin-top:0; margin-bottom:0;">I am not sure of which bomber is shown in these photographs it could be a Avro Lancaster or Hadley Page Halifax but what ever it is they show what I think is the workforce that built the plane.</p> <p dir="ltr" style="margin-top:0...



www.ebay.com


----------



## Wurger (Dec 6, 2022)




----------

